# General Purpose Potting Soil



## Demetrius (Feb 13, 2006)

The only type of organic potting soil I can find at my local wal mart is called General Purpose Potting Soil. Does anyone know if this brand is good enough to grow indoors in a 3 or 4 gallon pot? If this soil isn't good enought I guess I could try home depot. They probably would have better. The General Purpose stuff said it had 70 to 80 percent pine bark something in the state of georgia or something. I'm so confused. It also said it had perlite probably 10 to 20 percent so i know that part is ok. 
I am unesy about using any non-organic soil because i'm scared it could fry when i use fertilizer. Is organic best if you are going to fertilize? I've heard that the best soil has worm castings, bat or bird fecies, kelp, and 10 or 20 percnet perlite. Does anyone know if home depot carries a brand of this kind or will I have to go to a plant and gardent specific shop? Any thoughts at all are welcome just know what you are talking about.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

I use it. Its cheap, but better than the 9 dollar Miracle grow stuff (that can fry a seedling). It gets compacted easy so pick up some vermiculite and perlite to mix in with it. I do 2/3 soil and split the remaining difference with perlite/vermiculite. Fluffs it up some and helps drain it. Everyone has there own recipe for soil mixes. (I throw in a tablespoon of bone meal in mine, and a teaspoon of blood meal (5) gallon bucket)


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It will help me. All I have to do now is try to find a place that sells perlite and vermiculite. Who knows, maybe home depot will. Thanks again.


----------

